# Jekyll/St Simons Oil Spill??



## mdgreco191 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have been getting conflicting reports about the oil spill down there.  Some say it is all good and no sign of oil. Then others are talking about oil on there boats and getting it on the bottoms of their feet at the beach.

Locals and visitors currently there, what are you experiencing?  All reports are welcome!


----------



## billdawg (Oct 8, 2019)

I was at Jekyll north beach two weeks ago and saw no sign of oil or anything in the water.

There was a boom set out under the clam creek walkover bridge that did have some oil saturation.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 8, 2019)

billdawg said:


> I was at Jekyll north beach two weeks ago and saw no sign of oil or anything in the water.
> 
> There was a boom set out under the clam creek walkover bridge that did have some oil saturation.



Thanks for the report!


----------



## humdandy (Oct 8, 2019)

I'll be there Friday and let you know.


----------



## jugliner (Oct 8, 2019)

Was down there all last week fishing, based out of Jekyll Harbor Marina.  We fished the SSI side quite a bit, didn't see any oil in the water fishing around the artificial reef W of the Jekyll Pier and crossing between the wreck and SSI pier to fish in front of K&P.  Last time to K&P was Thurs, I think.  Fished between Jekyll Pier and bird island Saturday.  Water was very clear/clean in SS sound compared to normal.  Heard about oil on north beach and that driftwood was closed.  Heard folks fishing from Jekyll Pier had oily gear coming in (on Wednesday, I think).

On Monday evening the people doing the cleanup put a boom across Jekyll Creek just south of the rock jetty at about sunset closing off the ICW!  We were stuck on SSI side and had to run in to Brunswick Marina and put up there for the night.  Luckily 10 minute walk to our house from there.  I called the CG and they were very angry.  Seems the people doing the cleanup boomed-in the CG the day before and had to be called to move the boom!  The CG made some calls and the boom was opened at the ICW the next day.  Lucky no cruiser came through and ripped out her bottom on that boom - then there would have been a wreck in the ICW too. Was told a guy in a flats boat came up on that boom when they were setting it and they refused to move it to let him through - they told him if he wanted through he would have to "jump it" - I guess he pushed over it, from what I hear.

I spoke with a couple of guys in a workboat that night we were boomed out of the ICW, they didn't know where Jekyll Creek was, where Jekyll Marina was, or what the ICW was (or what "ICW" meant)…. Some of the guys on the workboats seem ok...but there are some real "dandies" there too...

R


----------



## jugliner (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh, we got into the bull reds really good on the SS sound side all week.  Lots of small sharks to wade through, and bluefish out the wazoo, but plenty big reds around.  

R


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not gonna say there isn't ANY oil on the north beach of Jekyll or in the St. Simon's sound area, because obviously there is some.  I'm just gonna say I haven't found any myself when fishing off the beach or Jekyll pier.  There isn't any oil at St. Andrews beach, we have been shrimping it with no problem at all.  What little oil may be in the water doesn't seem to be effecting either the shrimping or the fishing.  The booms are precautionary and for environmental concerns.  Glad to see them on top of it.  You just have to figure out how to work around them.  We have friends shrimping at Jekyll tonight, not sure which beach they will be seining, will know more when we go Wed. night.


----------



## jfish (Oct 10, 2019)

Its been more of a problem than has been told I can assure you.  Its heavy fuel, thick like tar.


----------



## Bobbrown (Oct 10, 2019)

For full story go to Facebook page of altamaha river keeper.  Map of where they found discharge and it ain’t good.  River keeper and coast guard seem to have different opinions on extent of damage.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bobbrown said:


> For full story go to Facebook page of altamaha river keeper.  Map of where they found discharge and it ain’t good.  River keeper and coast guard seem to have different opinions on extent of damage.



Thanks for the tip on the riverkeeper. It looks really bad in their description and pictures!


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 11, 2019)

Pulled our net on the north beach of Jekyll twice Thursday afternoon for mullet for redfish bait, we didn't come across any oil while doing so.  I think it may be the tidal flows that are keeping the beach clean as it is on the inside bend of the flow.  We had a strong NE wind which possibly might bring some oil that way, but we didn't notice any on our shoes or clothes.  Managed 4 pounds of shrimp also.  Ended up catching four bull reds and several sharks cut us off.


----------



## fuelman1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Just read the Brunswick News this morning that they have decided that they cannot right the ship intact. They will finish removing fuel oil and then start removing the cargo and take it apart in pieces. That's going to be a mess and will take a long time.

https://thebrunswicknews.com/news/l...1047223&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 14, 2019)

fuelman1 said:


> Just read the Brunswick News this morning that they have decided that they cannot right the ship intact. They will finish removing fuel oil and then start removing the cargo and take it apart in pieces. That's going to be a mess and will take a long time.
> 
> https://thebrunswicknews.com/news/local_news/golden-ray-will-have-to-be-taken-apart-in-st/article_0eaee5a2-8579-55f5-8976-feccf2a9452d.html#utm_source=thebrunswicknews.com&utm_campaign=/newsletters/headlines/?-dc=1571047223&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline



Yeah that is going to take forever... what a mess.


----------



## oldboat (Oct 14, 2019)

Wife and I fished few hours Saturday near the Jekyll pier and behind the island. Some oil in the marsh grass in several places  but booms and barriers were out. 
Must have hit some oil in the chop crossing the sound to or from Mackey ramp because the bottom of my boat has a coating of oil/tar! I 'm kinda  wore out from trying to clean it while laying under the trailer!
Kinda concerned about the guides and tourist oriented businesses in the area!


----------



## Al White (Oct 15, 2019)

We fished behind SSI last weekend, caught a few trout and saw some oil barriers around between the 2 towers and marina on the causeway.  My boat had and oily substance from the waterline down when i washed it back at the house.


----------



## Ladder Man (Oct 17, 2019)

Saw the slick at Goulds last weekend. This is going to be a mess for a long time.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 18, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> So who dropped the ball on the cleanup?
> And who is covering for them?
> This is really getting old.



There seems to be no sense of urgency.  The storm about to blow through there will most likely complicate things too...


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 18, 2019)

They are close to removing all the fuel from the ship itself, then they will begin carving up the ship to remove the cargo.  This is going to go on for quite some time; it wont be a quick solution to the problem.  I'm sure they are taking every precaution they can, but given the nature of the disaster there really is no quick solution.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Most recent thing I found about cutting it up in place...

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/golden-ray-ship-capsized-port-141805248.html


----------



## Rhodes (Oct 19, 2019)

Just curios and maybe someone can explain to me but I would think gasoline would eventually evaporate since it would be on the surface and not mix with water correct? So would diesel do the same? I mean this ain't a crude oil tanker. I seen pics of what looks like sludge on the water and in the marsh grass but where would sludge be coming from if we are talking about gasoline and diesel?


----------



## Rhodes (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 27, 2019)

Any updates guys,

Were supposed to leave in a couple of days. The tides look good. The weather looks good. Im hearing good things about catching reds.

Im not excited about the bottom of my boat coated with a film of oil that want come off.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 27, 2019)

We seined the north beach by the pier last Wednesday without any problems or oil on us or our gear.  The tidal flow appears to be keeping most of the problem toward the north on St. Simon's side of the inlet.  They are most likely about done with pumping the bunker fuel out of the ship.  What remains will most likely be leaking from the vehicles.  Doesn't appear to be effecting either the shrimping or the fishing.


----------



## Ladder Man (Oct 31, 2019)

I bank fished a creek by my house yesterday.  Oil was on the water, mud, and in the grass.  A large amount of spartina has died there over the last three to four weeks.  I caught a flounder, but didn't feel safe eating it.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 31, 2019)

Where are you located Ladder Man?  Would be nice to know where not to go fishing...
We pulled our net for mullet for red fishing Wednesday on the north beach of Jekyll Island by the pier.  We did not encounter any oil at all.  I have no doubt that there are areas where the oil is present; but I have yet to actually see it myself on Jekyll.
Not saying it isn't there somewhere, just that we haven't actually seen it or found it on our clothing, net, or the beach.  
Updates on the Golden Ray situation can be found at:  https://ssiresponse.com/


----------



## Al White (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm thinking about heading out again - any reports on the bite there?  I'm guessing the deeper creek bends with this cold weather.


----------



## Ladder Man (Nov 14, 2019)

I haven't seen oil since I posted.  We got wind and rain and it all went away.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 19, 2019)

From what I have seen the lasting impact will be on the marshlands.  High tides pushed the oil up into the grass and it has stayed there once it attached to the grass.


----------



## Al White (Dec 5, 2019)

Hows the bite inshore around the islands?


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 22, 2020)

Here’s a link to the Coast Guard websites to keep up with updates.
Just starting a barrier around it, so it’s going to be a while.

https://ssiresponse.com/


----------



## WalkinDead (Feb 22, 2020)

Better late than never, I guess.  One would think this should have been done immediately.  Wonder if they intend to empty the area of sea water in order to make the disassembly of the ship easier?


----------



## watermedic (Feb 22, 2020)

probably build a coffer dam so they can dewater the ship's immediate area.


----------



## fuelman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

They are not building a coffer dam. The barrier is a giant net with oil booms around the perimeter. It's meant to catch debris that comes loose as they are cutting it into sections. The original response contractor is suing to stop them. They claim there is a high likelihood of environmental contamination and that cutting it into large pieces is a very high risk plan. I'm skeptical of the plan they are using. They chose the plan that would get rid of the ship the quickest versus the safest. A coffer dam would have assured containment of contaminates. The net will hold solid matter like cars and such but there is still thousands of gallons of bunker fuel onboard. If something happens it could be a huge mess. I'm hoping for the best.


----------

